# Scrounging Wood Hardwood Flooring Ok to burn?



## ReneW (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello to all - I've been scrounging wood for the last two years and have a good years supply c/s/s. Just waiting for the seasoning to occur. Mean wile I just got a Pick-up truck load of "old" gym floor. This stuff is the tongue and groove hardwood that was a high school gym floor. All the nails have been removed and the finished side of the wood is peeling off a clear coat of varnish, ureathane (sp) or whatever they used to coat the gym floor with. I was just looking for any expert opinions on weather burning this "finished" hardwood would have any ill effects on the Cat converter in my Woodstock fireview..  Anybody out there ever burned this type of wood before?


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Feb 24, 2012)

Depending on the amount, condition and thickness of the flooring you could most likely sell it and buy another year of c/s/s wood! Just "okay" used hardwood flooring around here brings good money. Do you have the full basketball court??


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 24, 2012)

ReneW said:
			
		

> looking for any expert opinions on weather burning this "finished" hardwood would have any ill effects on the Cat converter in my Woodstock fireview..


I'm not an expert but I'm guessing that if you burn varnish you cat wouldn't be "ill," it would be dead.   :gulp:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 24, 2012)

ReneW said:
			
		

> Hello to all - I've been scrounging wood for the last two years and have a good years supply c/s/s. Just waiting for the seasoning to occur. Mean wile I just got a Pick-up truck load of "old" gym floor. This stuff is the tongue and groove hardwood that was a high school gym floor. All the nails have been removed and the finished side of the wood is peeling off a clear coat of varnish, ureathane (sp) or whatever they used to coat the gym floor with. I was just looking for any expert opinions on weather burning this "finished" hardwood would have any ill effects on the Cat converter in my Woodstock fireview..  *Anybody out there ever burned this type of wood before?*



No. Never have and never will. I would also not recommend it. Pass on this one.


----------



## Gark (Feb 25, 2012)

Nope, wouldn't burn that in a cat stove. Methinks that the finish varnish, even if it looks worn off the surface, seeped deep into the fiber when it was 'urethaned' and there's still chemical in the wood.


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2012)

the varnish is the killer on this wood , the EPA cought you burning this they would burn you NEW A$$HOLE, flooring is without varnish is super for kindling. to much at onetime will overfire your stove in a heartbeat.


----------



## ruserious2008 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes as others have said- it must be finished and that's a no no. Pass on it I say


----------



## steeltowninwv (Feb 25, 2012)

wouldnt burn it...we have a hardwood flooring plant  nearby they give the imperfect pieces away by the truckload..i plan on scoring a bunch this spring and summer, but they are raw and unfinished. will make awesome fire starters


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2012)

Old basketball court . . . I would hesitate to burn this in my secondary burner . . . and would definitely be wary of ruining the cat in a cat burner. Pass.


----------



## Hass (Feb 26, 2012)

Cats are very picky.
No paints, NAILS, stains, finishes, etc...
You're only supposed to burn clean dry cordwood or pallet wood without nails.
anything else and you're asking for early cat failure.

That being said, I burn the occasional nail or two here and there. But definitely no paint or anything else. If someone sees that you're burning it, or notices the thick black smoke or smell... You're done for.


----------

